# Protection d'écran en verre trempé



## abdenm (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai une protection d'écran en verre trempé du magasin The Kase pour ceux qui connaissent, apparemment elle est extrêmement efficace, 0,33mm, résiste aux chocs,rayures et anti-traces. J'ai même vu sur youtube ça résiste même aux perceuses lol. N'ayant jamais été un fan des protections en verre sur l'écran car elles m'ont toujours gêné, j'hésite à mettre celle-là à cause de ton anti traces de doigts qui j'avoue sera parfait. Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a des retours dessus ou l'a déjà utilisé pour savoir si c'est gênant au toucher ou pas et si vraiment c'est anti-traces.
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2014)

Combien coute le produit ?


----------



## abdenm (2 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Combien coute le produit ?


30&#8364;

Oh et j'ai oublié c'est pour l'iPhone 6, par contre il est précisé que ce n'est efficace que pendant 9h... Après ces 9h les traces seront de nouveaux apparentes et la protection moins efficace ?


----------



## nachpa (3 Octobre 2014)

J'en est trouve une de 0,3mm pour une dizaine d'euros sa a l'aire très bien, bientôt il y en aura avec les bord courber pour ce marier parfaitement avec l'écran du 6


----------



## Be Geek (27 Janvier 2015)

Ben malheureusement Spigen qui devait sortir une version courbée pour l'iPhone 6 ne le fera pas,
pas au point à priori. Pour avoir testé deux produits disons premier prix chinois, j'en reviens chacune
n'a pas tenue plus de 2 mois sur mon 5S. Il vaut mieux se fier à des produits haut de gamme 100%
en verre et pas en verre+polycarbonate.

J'ai pris une Diamond Glass pour le 6 de Mme, rien à redire même si elle est légèrement réduite de
2-3mm sur les cotés ce n'est en rien gênant. Le gain en terme de sécurité pour l'écran compense
largement ce petit défaut dû à la courbure du 6.
Par contre ce qui est vraiment bluffant, par rapport à celui de mon 5S c'est que l'écran est toujours nickel,
brillant et rien que pour ça c'est juste parfait. On se demande pourquoi Apple n'arrive pas à cette qualité de
traitement de surface.
A voir sur Spigen.com du haut de gamme
et celle que j'ai prise un peu moins cher aussi (sans le back cover que je ne voulais pas) :
http://diamondglass-screen-protecto...ection-vitre-ecran-verre-trempe-iphone-6.html


----------



## CptFlam67 (28 Janvier 2015)

Bonne protection uniquement si tu ne ballade pas l'iphone dans ta poche car le pincement sur les bord de la protection par exemple avec une clé brise le verre de protection .




abdenm a dit:


> fficace que pendant 9h... Après ces 9h les traces seront de nouveaux apparentes et la protection moins efficace



Ca veut pas dire 9h00 mais 9H =niveau de dureté de la protection un film standard doit être à 3h


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2015)

je comprend mieux


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

Jeff13680 a dit:


> Oui en effet, 9H veut dire neuf fois plus résistant que les verres traditionnels. On voit l'efficacité du produit sur la vidéo protection d'écran en verre trempé, ils font le test de casser leur protection à coups de marteau pour montrer que la protection casse et pas la vitre dessous. Il y a plein d'autres vidéos de ce type sur youtube



Merci de cette précision


----------



## MaAamie (6 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais avoir votre avis sur une protection d'écran pour iPhone, en ce moment Groupon propose ceci : 

Film protecteur en verre trempé AVANCA pour iPhone ou Samsung Galaxy dès 9,95€
http://gr.pn/1JQY6tT

J'essaye depuis quelques jours de trouver un film de protection anti-rayure, anti trace, etc... Mais bon 30 - 50 euros ça fait mal au *** mais bon si c'est nécessaire ( la qualité ça se paye ) ...
Est ce que ce film de protection vaut le coup ?

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Be Geek (6 Mai 2015)

..H, c'est effectivement un indice de dureté. 
Mais en réalité seul les verres haut de gamme comme le Saphir, abandonné par Appel pour l'écran, pour une histoire de coût. . Gorilla de Corning ou le verre '' diamant'' de Diamond Glass, atteignent véritablement ces valeurs.
D'où le prix élevé, en raison du diuble traitement chimique et thermique de ces verres, alors que ce n'est pas le cas des produits low cost chinois.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2015)

Les films de protection sont bien moins solides que l'écran des iPhone. Donc, ton appareil sera plein de rayures.

Ensuite, c'est vrai que ça se change, mais personnellement je n'ai jamais rayé un écran d'iPhone (j'ai par contre rayé mon iPad).

Quand j'étais démonstrateur Apple à la Fnac, je passais même mes clefs sur mon iPhone pour montrer sa solidité. Les gens étaient effarés.

Et puis, Groupon, je fuirais


----------



## MaAamie (7 Mai 2015)

Ah donc les films de protection en verre trempé , saphire, cristal etc ... Ne servent à rien mise a part une protection supplémentaire de l'écran en cas de choc . Cela n'empêche pas les rayures traces de doigt etc ....


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2015)

Cela peut même être la cause de rayures vu que la plupart du temps les utilisateurs le placent dans un environnement non sain et que des particules se logent et la protection et l'écran et rayent ce dernier à force de tapoter dessus.

Ensuite, chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut


----------



## Jesuisbleu (8 Mai 2015)

MaAamie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais avoir votre avis sur une protection d'écran pour iPhone, en ce moment Groupon propose ceci :
> 
> ...



Tu as essayé la protection Rhino Shield? Il prennent des coups de marteaux. Si tu es OK pour dépenser 40 euros, leur protection bumper avec protection écran ne te décevra pas. 20 euros le bumper, 20 euros la protection, ca resiste à 3-5 metres de haut en cas de chute.. c'est pas si mal.. Pour l'instant la mienne tient bien. Premiere fois que je dépense plus de 20 euros pour mon téléphone mais au moins ca me tient bien depuis 4 mois (mon dernier étui Spigen a tué mon téléphone quand je suis sorti de la voiture et que mon téléphone est tombé de mes genoux...)





Si quelqu'un d'autres a testé, je veux bien savoir votre avis!!!

@+


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

Impréssionnant


----------



## MaAamie (8 Mai 2015)

Je ne comprend plus gwen me dit que les protections ne servent a rien ( il y a aura toujours des rayures etc ...) et jesuisbleu me dit et montre le contraire oO . Je suis un peu perdu


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

Gwen permet moi de te dire que tu raconte un n'importe quoi là...
J'ai mis une protection en verre trempé de chez Spigen pour mon 6 plus. Et bien il y a deux semaines j'ai fait tomber mon tel face verre contre le sol, cette dernière s'est brisée sur le coin supérieur gauche. 
Imagine si je n'avais pas eu cette protection...
J'ai recommandé une vitre chez Spigen et ai replacer la vitre sans problèmes.
Il suffit d'être minutieux pour placer sa vitre, bien nettoyer et enlever tout les particules qui pourrait traîner sur la vitre de l'iPhone, tu nettoie avec la petite chiffonnette imbiber d'alcool qui est livré avec, tu as aussi des petits autocollants pour finir d'enlever les particules qui reste. Et le tour est joué, pas d'impuretés entre la vitre de l'iPhone et la vitre de chez Spigen [emoji6]


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

Un conseil MaAamie, met une protection en verre trempé, chez Spigen ça coûte dans les 20€ et tu aura de la très bonne qualité.
Regarde sur Amazon, ils font de très bon prix pour du Spigen.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (8 Mai 2015)

Pourquoi repayer 20 euros a chaque fois que tu fais tomber ton téléphone? C'est justement le point faible du verre trempé, ca se brise super facilement! Une protection d'écran standard de bonne qualité protégera ton écran d'une chute et aucun besoin de la remplacer, car vu que c'est pas du verre, ca ne se brisera pas... Essaie de taper au marteau sur ta spigen, tu vas être surpris du résultat! (enfin non en fait pas du tout, bien sur que ca va casser tout de suite, et bonjour tous les morceaux de verre partout... galère...)
En ce qui concerne les rayures, meme les protection decran en verre trempé ne sont pas 100% anti rayures... le Sapphire non plus... Prend plutot une marque qui offre des produits de remplacements gratuits en cas de rayure ;-) Rhino Shield fait ca très bien, et ils livrent en 24h en France selon leur site: www.evolutivelabs.com

Sinon tu as le choix Otterbox si tu veux mettre 70 euros dans ta protection ;-)

Tiens je te met la vidéo pour voir... le téléphone tombe de plus d'un mètre en plein de face, et il ne casse pas... c'est quand même mieux que de te retrouver sans protection pendant 1 semaine, devoir nettoyer les bouts de verres et payer 20 euros, non?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

MaAamie a dit:


> Je ne comprend plus gwen me dit que les protections ne servent a rien ( il y a aura toujours des rayures etc ...) et jesuisbleu me dit et montre le contraire oO . Je suis un peu perdu



Bonsoir

je pense que Gwen veut juste expliquer que si une protection n'est pas posée dans les règles de l'art , il y a toujours des risques de rayures .


----------



## ValeRoss46 (8 Mai 2015)

J'ai gardé ma protection pendant une semaine, même cassé. J'ai juste viré le coin supérieur gauche cassé et laisser le reste, le temps que l'autre arrive [emoji6]


----------



## Be Geek (9 Mai 2015)

Bon, c'est un peu la confusion générale ..

Petite mise au point :

Les Rhinos ne sont pas des protections en verre, mais une multi-couche PU+poly.
Au vu des feed back ont peut être un peu sur la réserve quant à leur efficacité
anti-chocs, malgré des vidéos sympas. Anti-rayures, ok sans plus, elles finissent
avec, donc à changer régulièrement.

Mais la différence majeur avec un verre "Saphir" ou "Diamond" c'est justement,
le caractère Anti chocs/rayures qui est bluffant, par contre oui, sur un gros chocs
elles sont plus fragiles, mais le but du jeux est d'absorber le choc, justement et
donc de protéger l'écran, pour un iPhone 6 entre 700 et 1000€, 20-25 € ça reste
moins cher qu'un écran à 250-300€ à changer et bien mieux qu'une garantie bidon.

Avec une protection en verre le vrai plus, c'est le touché du verre d'origine et la glisse
du traitement de surface, qui n'a rien à voir avec un film classique a condition de prendre
un vrai verre haut de gamme chez ww.spigen.com
ou www.diamglass.com

Evitez par contre les pseudo verres low cost chinois et les Spigen en 0.26mm, trop fragile.

Cerise sur le gâteau, un écran toujours propre et ça c'est juste magique, parce que le reste
on l'oublie très vite, sauf quand notre joujou tombe et que l'on pousse un gros ouf !!
de soulagement.

Bref, 100% adopté perso et les Diamond HD un peu moins cher que les Spigen
(pas de film arrière, inutile et moche) sont vraiment parfaites, après c'est une affaire
de goût, avec ou sans.. moi c'est plus jamais sans, pour avoir trop galéré avec des écrans
cassés par le passé.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Je préfère ne rien mettre et profiter de la beauté de mon iphone  
apres , chacun son choix


----------



## Jesuisbleu (10 Mai 2015)

Be Geek tu as de jolies vidéos pour Spigen? je trouve pas sur leur chaine youtube.. je fais juste part de mon expérience en fait ^^
Pour rhino je viens de voir ca sur instagram! https://instagram.com/p/2cDQj0GUHI/?tagged=rhinoshield
Perso j'ai plus peur de le casser que de le rayer.. ah que de mauvais souvenirs..


----------



## Jesuisbleu (10 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je préfère ne rien mettre et profiter de la beauté de mon iphone
> apres , chacun son choix


C'est ce que j'aime avec leur bumper, protection de 7 mètre de haut pour mon iPhone, alors que c'est super fin et ne fait que le contour du cadre... mon vieil iphone 5 est tombé une centaine de fois pour convaincre mes collègues les uns après les autres qu'un truc aussi fin résistait autant.


----------



## Nico08 (16 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, je cherche une protection d'écran pour iPhone 6 en verre trempé, mais j'en voudrais une qui recouvre tout l'écran 
Merci de vos retour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2015)

Deux cas : 
iPhone qui tombe sur la tranche, l'aluminium se déforme... Pression sur l'ecran... L'écran éclate... Protection ou pas renforcée...
iPhone tombe de face ? Risque d'éclatement si pas de protection et qu'un impact se produit, car pas plat (comme un pare prise avec un cailloux...)
Maintenant que ce soit un film protecteur (de qualité) ou une vitre renforcer... C'est kiff kiff... Soit sa passe, soit sa casse.
Maintenant les protections renforcés... Moindre choc sa pete et sa épaissie fortement... Disgracieux... Purement commercial et psychologique... Et puis lorsque sa casse... C'est pas du verre toujours sécurisé et donc augmente les chance d'éclatement... La ou un film protecteur s'écrasera...
Bref moi je reste au film brillant ;-)


----------



## ValeRoss46 (16 Mai 2015)

Wouaa quelle analyse...
Relis mon commentaire plus haut [emoji6]
Un film plastique qui vas se rayer au bout de quelques jours, pourquoi pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Wouaa quelle analyse...
> Relis mon commentaire plus haut [emoji6]
> Un film plastique qui vas se rayer au bout de quelques jours, pourquoi pas.



Ba a moins que tu y mette tes clefs... Tu aura la même chose qu'avec le ion x ou les verres renforcer que tu rajoute... Des micros griffures... Maintenant sa ne reste que visible sous un certain angle en pleine lumière... ;-)


----------



## ValeRoss46 (17 Mai 2015)

Tu oubli le toucher aussi, c'est quand même bien plus agréable le toucher du verre que celui du plastique.
Enfin après c'est une histoire de goût.
Perso j'ai jamais aimé les protections en plastique, c'est pénible à poser sans faire de bulles, et le fait ne serait ce que passer une chiffonnette dessus fini par le rayer. 
Choses qui n'arrivent pas avec une protection en verre.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2015)

Ouai après les goûts et les couleurs, je donne juste mon avis [emoji57]
Je touche du bois pour la pose pour le moment, maintenant oui les micro griffure ou y échappe pas à moins de le faire avec une micro fibre tout le temps


----------



## [H] (17 Mai 2015)

J'ai testé, par 3 fois, ce genre de protection. Je n'ai pas du tout aimé le touché au niveau de Touch ID. La différence de niveau m'a perturbé. J'ai donc opté pour un film.


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

Be Geek a dit:


> Bon, c'est un peu la confusion générale ..
> 
> Petite mise au point :
> 
> ...




Salut,

Quand tu vois cette vidéo, je sais pas comment tu peux contester le fait que les Rhino Shield sont bien au dessus des protections en verre quand il s'agit d'anti shock?  Vas taper au marteau ta protection en verre. Une verre ou une bouteille ou quoi que ce soit dun peu lourd qui tombe sur ta poche ou directement sur ton telephone, ou par exemple te cogner la cuisse sur un coin de table, et non seulement la protection en verre trempé cassera, mais ton écran aussi...
https://instagram.com/p/2cEfn8mUJ5/

Ta protection en verre résistera peut etre mieux aux rayures (mais loin des 100%) mais se brisera au premier choc.. 
Est ce que spigen t'offre un protection gratuite 1 an après l'achat si elle se brise? Rhino le fait 

Assez content de tous leurs produits: www.evolutivelabs.com/pages/store


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Tu oubli le toucher aussi, c'est quand même bien plus agréable le toucher du verre que celui du plastique.
> Enfin après c'est une histoire de goût.
> Perso j'ai jamais aimé les protections en plastique, c'est pénible à poser sans faire de bulles, et le fait ne serait ce que passer une chiffonnette dessus fini par le rayer.
> Choses qui n'arrivent pas avec une protection en verre.


Un plastique à 5-10 euros sera très mauvais, ca cest vrai! Pour la qualité, il faut mettre un peu plus


----------



## fibreapple (18 Mai 2015)

personnellement j'ai acheté une protection en verre trempe de chez SPIGEN + un bumper en aluminium , pour une bonne protection en gardant un coté design de votre appareil , je conseil !


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

Tu as des vidéo de la "bonne protection" ? Tu oses faire tomber ton téléphone de 2 mètres de haut?


----------



## fibreapple (18 Mai 2015)

Lorsque je le fait tomber , dans la vie quotidienne . Mais non sinon je n'ai pas de vidéo qui le prouve


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

Alors le moment moi j'y crois pas trop ^^ mon dernier spigen a laissé mon écran se briser de 1 mètre de haut... Quand tu vois une vidéo comme ca, ca donne plus confiance déjà


----------



## fibreapple (18 Mai 2015)

C'est une vidéo commerciale aussi  Après la seule combinaison que je conseil c'est bumper + protection d'écran


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

Commerciale? Oui, c'est fait par eux, mais il n'y a pas de retouche, les memes expériences ont été faites par d'autres, comme tu peux le voir dans la vidéo instagram précédente, le mec il y va fort avec le marteau sur sa protection!

Et oui je confirme, bumper + protection d'écran cest le mieux 
Par exemple ca c'est leur bumper pour iPhone 6, le mec il balance le téléphone de toutes es forces sur son parquet... c'est un peu exagéré... en tout cas ca tient mieux qu'une spigen ^^


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

J'ai brisé en effet ma protection en verre, mais pas mon écran [emoji6]
Après je serais pas contre tester le film de protection de chez Rhino. Peut-être pour le prochain iPhone.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

Sur la dernière vidéo on peut voir que l'iPhone a fini par tordre [emoji4]


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

En meme temps a 3 mètres de haut avec toutes tes forces sur du parquet en bois, le mec il y va fort... pour linstant jai fait tombé mon téléphone une dizaine de fois dont plusieurs fois de plus de 2 mètres de haut, et pas un souci! Spigen, plus jamais..


----------



## Jesuisbleu (18 Mai 2015)

EN même temps, 3 mètres de haut, de toutes ses forces a bout de bras sur du parquet... c'est pas non plus un objet extraterrestre le bumper! Ya une limite.. mais l'écran lui ne casse pas!! Après plus de 50 chutes.. Le mien est tombé plusieurs fois de plus de 2 mètres, et pas un soucis. Ma protection d'écran a pris un coup par un verre de ricard tombé d'une table pendant l'apéro, j'ai écris un email, ils m'ont répondu en 2 heures, le lendemain j'avais une nouvelle protection... j'ai juste eu a payé 6 euros pour les frais de ports! ca reste performant. Bref, Spigen, plus jamais.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (18 Mai 2015)

C'est sûr ça paraît tout à fait normal en le jetant avec une telles force.
Retour intéressant, je testerais peut-être sur mon prochain iPhone [emoji6]


----------



## Jesuisbleu (20 Mai 2015)

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## montana1008 (18 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir ,

j'ai acheté la protection rhino shield crash guard pour mon iphone 6s , cette aprés midi un pote me l'a mise , mais j'ai des bulles d'air qui ne veulent pas partir même en raclant avec la carte fournis .

De plus j'ai aussi l'impression qu'il y'a un cheveux qui s'est collé entre l’écran et la vitre de protection , j'aurais voulu savoir si j'essai de soulever les protections avant et arrière , pour pouvoir virer les bulles d'air et le cheveux , est ce qu'ils vont encore adhérer svp ?

J'ai aussi remarqué que la protection avant retenait les traces de doigt , moi qui suis maniaque je passe un coup de lingette pour les lunettes régulièrement , auriez vous des conseils pour nettoyer cette protection efficacement s'il vous plaît ? 

Merci


----------



## Be Geek (20 Mars 2016)

montana1008 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 
> j'ai acheté la protection rhino shield crash guard pour mon iphone 6s , cette aprés midi un pote me l'a mise , mais j'ai des bulles d'air qui ne veulent pas partir même en raclant avec la carte fournis .
> 
> ...



Malheureusement, retirer et nettoyer la sous couche est quasi impossible. A toi de voir, si ça reste supportable ou non. Peut être à l'aide d'un bout de scotch pour retirer délicatement le cheveux et encore ..

Pour les bulles d'air ne cherche pas Rhino est un film PU épais, également sans traitement de surface anti-traces et pour ma part, sans intérêt majeur, pas de miracle pour avoir testé à mes dépends. Surtout, la glisse est tout juste médiocre et désagréable au possible.

Quant aux chutes miraculeuses et la publicité qui en est faite sur ces pages.. disons que je vais m'abstenir de commentaires.


----------



## montana1008 (20 Mars 2016)

Be Geek a dit:


> Malheureusement, retirer et nettoyer la sous couche est quasi impossible. A toi de voir, si ça reste supportable ou non. Peut être à l'aide d'un bout de scotch pour retirer délicatement le cheveux et encore ..
> 
> Pour les bulles d'air ne cherche pas Rhino est un film PU épais, également sans traitement de surface anti-traces et pour ma part, sans intérêt majeur, pas de miracle pour avoir testé à mes dépends. Surtout, la glisse est tout juste médiocre et désagréable au possible.
> 
> Quant aux chutes miraculeuses et la publicité qui en est faite sur ces pages.. disons que je vais m'abstenir de commentaires.



Salut , 

Merci , franchement dans mon cas , je trouve que la glisse au touché ne me gène en rien , j'ai pas vraiment trouver de différence avec l'utilisation de l’écran de l'iPhone .

Par contre c'est vrai qu'aux niveaux des traces et autres saletés ,y'a pas photos cette protection se salit hyper vite .
De plus , c'est vrai que pour les bulles d'air , c'est surtout inesthétique  , mais j’aurais bien aimé quand même essayer de viré ces défauts , mais c'est vrai  , que après avoir acheter une telle protection avec le bumper à 50 euros frais de ports compris .

Je pensais quand même obtenir une protection un peu plus fiable , soit disant sans bulles d'air  ,franchement pourtant mon pote s'est vraiment appliqué pour mettre ces protections en place , mais des bulles d'air sont quand même apparus .

De plus le chiffon fournis dans le pack pour nettoyer l'ecran , laisse un peu à désirer dans mon cas , il dépose quand même pas mal de poussières abusé .

Bref , je suis un peu déçus , je m'étais laissé tenter , aprés avoir vu des vidéos sur YouTube sur la chaine de TheiCollection .


----------



## montana1008 (20 Mars 2016)

Je me tente pour virer cette protection et en mettre une autre , auriez vous des produits à me conseiller s'il vous plaît , une protection qui ne salit pas aussi rapidement que celle de chez rhino shield  , et quand même assez robuste svp ? 

Merci


----------



## Be Geek (22 Mars 2016)

Perso, toute la famille est équipée en Diamond Glass HD, du 4S/5S/6 et 6S + , après avoir testé Spigen, Moxi, Muvit et les Rhinos.

Il faut faire la différence entre Film PU (Rhino), verre acrylique trempé (99% des produits du marché low cost) et les verres haut de gamme trempé, qui sont de véritable verre trempé thermiquement avec un traitement de surface par ionisation..

Je ne me lance pas dans une explication à rallonge, sinon tu en as pour des heures..  , j'ai déjà fourni pas mal d'explication sur le sujet, peut être un sujet à développer dans un post dédié..(le verre et l'optique c'est mon rayon Pro).


----------



## montana1008 (22 Mars 2016)

Salut ,

D'accord , merci pour toutes ces explications , dans ce cas je vais peut être me laissé tenter par la diamond glass hd .

Je suis quand même entre un de voir avec évolutive labs ,  pour trouver une solution car cette protection est soit disante anti trace .

Je viens d'apprendre que je pouvais retirer la protection rhino shield pour la nettoyer en la passant sous l'eau , apparemment le verre adhérera encore à mon écran , je savais pas sa . .
Mais c'est vrai , que cette protection est grave salissante comme vous pouvez le voir  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 , en sachant que à peine 5 minutes avant  ,  je venais de nettoyer la protection .


----------



## Be Geek (22 Mars 2016)

Merci de nous faire part de ton retour d'expérience après la douche sous l'eau, je vois pas trop, mais perdu pour perdu, pourquoi
pas.
En photo, c'est une coque Rhino ? Elle est un peu massive pour les amoureux du design, mais le retour sur les bords c'est l'idéal.
Perso tous les iPhone de la famille ont une coque similaire en plus d'une protection en verre trempé et depuis plus de casse, c'est à mon avis le bon compromis dès lors que l'on veut protéger sérieusement son jouet.

Pour les traces de doigts, effectivement j'avais ce souvenir avec les Rhino et c'est normal car on ne peut ajouter un véritable traitement performant sur ce type de support. Après même avec une Diamond Glass HD, qui utilise se qu'il se fait de mieux dans le genre, si tu manges des frites et que tu tapotes sur ton écran tu auras des traces. La différence c'est qu'elles disparaissent très facilement. Exemple, j'ai habituellement mon tél dans la poche avant de mon jean et la simple friction avec le tissu fait que l'écran est toujours impeccable et rien que pour ça au-delà du caractère Anti-chocs et Anti-Rayures du verre, que l'on oublie à l'usage, un écran toujours clean c'est que du bonheur.

Bref, on attend ton retour avec impatience ..


----------



## montana1008 (22 Mars 2016)

Oui c'est bien un bumper rino shield , c'est vrai qu'il rend un peu massif , mais bon si ont veut une bonne protection  pour protéger des chocs ont ne peut pas tout avoir malheureusement .
C'est sur qu’après avoir mangé des frites , je ne vais pas m'amusé à manipuler mon téléphone  , là sur les photos c'est aprés une utilisation normale , en plus je venais de le nettoyer juste avant .


----------



## montana1008 (23 Mars 2016)

Salut , 

Franchement le service de evolutive labs est au top , il me font parvenir une nouvelle protection afin de résoudre mes soucis .


----------



## montana1008 (23 Mars 2016)

Excusez moi , pour ceux ou celles qui auraient aussi un bumper Rino Shield , est ce que vous avez une méthode pour pouvoir retirer ce bumper de votre iphone plus facilement svp ?
J'ai vraiment du mal à le retirer à chaque fois , j'ai trop peur un jour de casser mon iPhone 6s en forçant .

Merci


----------



## Aube. (3 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai encore jamais acheté de protection pour écran. Mais maintenant je suis intéressée parce que je viens de rayer pas mal mon iPhone 5 :/ du coup, ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est si cela ne pose justement pas problème : est-ce qu'une rayure assez profonde peut gêner pour positionner une protection ? Est-ce que si jamais je veux essayer de l'enlever (ce qui n'a pas l'air facile vu la question précédente) je ne risque pas d'enlever aussi des bouts de mon écran ?

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

Aube. a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je n'ai encore jamais acheté de protection pour écran. Mais maintenant je suis intéressée parce que je viens de rayer pas mal mon iPhone 5 :/ du coup, ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est si cela ne pose justement pas problème : est-ce qu'une rayure assez profonde peut gêner pour positionner une protection ? Est-ce que si jamais je veux essayer de l'enlever (ce qui n'a pas l'air facile vu la question précédente) je ne risque pas d'enlever aussi des bouts de mon écran ?
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,

Pourquoi mettre une protection maintenant que votre écran est rayé ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2016)

La protection va sûrement gommer les imperfections, car la colle va s'engouffrer dans les interstices créés et les rendre invisibles sous la protection. Donc, ça peut être une bonne solution en effet.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> La protection va sûrement gommer les imperfections, car la colle va s'engouffrer dans les interstices créés et les rendre invisibles sous la protection. Donc, ça peut être une bonne solution en effet.



J'aurais tendance a penser le contraire


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2016)

D'expérience c'est ce qui se passe. C'est exactement ce que fait carglasse.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> D'expérience c'est ce qui se passe. C'est exactement ce que fait carglasse.



En effet je n'avais pas pensé a cela


----------



## Be Geek (4 Septembre 2016)

Gwen à parfaitement raison,

dès lors qu'il s'agit de micro rayures et non de rayures profondes,
la sous couche adhésive absorbe les imperfections.

J'en ai fait l'expérience sur un 5S et le résultat était au delà de mes
espérances en retrouvant un aspect d'écran neuf.

Encore faut-il opter pour une protection de qualité idéalement en véritable
verre trempé et non un verre acrylique "trempé", adhésif technique pour le
premier, base silicone pour le second, avec une différence notable sur l'adhésion
et la tenue dans le temps.

Sur un iPhone 5, la protection est ajustée jusqu'au bord, une coque souple qui revient
légèrement sur l'avant, protège la tranche plus exposée de la protection pour une durée
de vie et une protection optimum.


----------



## Aube. (5 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourquoi mettre une protection maintenant que votre écran est rayé ?



Pour éviter de le rayer encore plus, et pour retrouver (comme dit Be Geek) un aspect d'écran neuf.



Be Geek a dit:


> Gwen à parfaitement raison,
> 
> dès lors qu'il s'agit de micro rayures et non de rayures profondes,
> la sous couche adhésive absorbe les imperfections.
> ...



Ok, merci pour les infos, Gwen et Be Geek. 
Simplement dans mon cas il s'agit d'une rayure plutôt profonde, du coup je pense qu'une protection en verre trempé risque de ne pas avoir d'"effet carglasse". Est-ce que vous pensez que ça peut même abîmer mon écran de poser une protection (si je veux la décoller), ou c'est juste que la rayure se verra à travers le verre de protection ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2016)

Avez vous une photo?


----------



## Aube. (6 Septembre 2016)

Voilà une photo, désolée pour la qualité. La rayure est en haut à gauche de la photo, je ne sais pas si cela se voit très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2016)

Oui elle ce voit même très bien !!


----------



## MrGaby (11 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous
Est-ce que certains savent si les verres trempés pour iPhone 6/6s sont compatible iPhone 7. A première vue, oui, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info officielle. 
Merci


----------



## MrGaby (14 Septembre 2016)

Salut à tous

Je me réponds à moi-même... J'ai posé la question sur le site de Diamond Glass (c'est la protection d'écran que j'envisage). Voici leur réponse :


> Les protections Diamond pour iPhone 7 sont en cours et devraient être disponible très rapidement.
> 
> Non, les deux modèles (pour iPhone 6/6s et iPhone 7) sont différents.



Je trouve ça étonnant, mais la réponse venant du distributeur, on ne peut que les croire...


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2016)

Au moins on est fixé. Merci du retour.


----------



## papi13 (14 Septembre 2016)

je travaille pour un site e-commerce, on vend un accessoire qui se situe entre le film et la vitre. c'est très bien pour tout ceux qui souhaitent disposer d'une protection efficace sans être trop gêné. Je me permet de poster le lien vers le site pour ceux qui sont intéressé c'est la marque Gear4
*Note de la modération:Merci d'éviter les liens vers des sites de e-commerce*


----------



## MrGaby (10 Octobre 2016)

Salut

Retour sur la protection Spigen pour iPhone 7 vendue sur Amazon. A noter, elle semble différente de celle proposée par Spigen sur leur site (la découpe en haut n'est pas la même), mais c'est ici la version "Slim tout court", le site Spigen propose la version Slim hd, la différence doit être là.

Le bunlde est assez complet, une lingette de nettoyage, une microfibre, des autocollants (dont un indispensable pour enelver les dernières poussières), et des instructions (dot le français) sont fournis.

La pose doit être soignée, et les 2 points délicats sont le retrait de toutes les poussières et la pose de la vitre.

Pour les poussières, le nettoyage avec la lingette puis la microfibre est indispensable, mais les dernières poussières doivent être enlevées avec l'autocollant prévu pour cela (Dust-absorber). S'aider d'un reflet du jour, en regard "rasant" sur la vitre, pour détecter toutes les poussières.

Pour la pose, j'étais inquiet suite aux différents commentaires sur le site Amazon sur la largeur de la vitre insuffisante. En fait, la vitre fait exactement la largeur de l'écran, il ne faut donc pas se rater. Attention, les photos que je partage ici sont trompeuses (angle de prise de vue), la vitre est exactement de la taille de l'écran. Les languettes en plastique présentes sur la vitre côté extérieur (il ne faut donc pas enlever la protection extérieur avant la fin de la pose) sont d'une grande aide. Mes conseils :
- L'astuce du siècle  : enlever la mise en veille dans les réglages, et démarrer safari ou une appli permettant d'avoir un fond d'écran blanc. Cela permet de bien délimiter les contours de l'écran pour faire correspondre la votre avec les bords.
- Après avoir enlever toutes les poussières, enlever la protection côté "collant" (marquée "Back"), en laissant le soin de garder cette face tournée vers le bas.
- Descendre doucement vers l'écran de l'iPhone en tenant la vitre par les 2 languettes de la protection extérieure.
- Poser la vitre sur l'écran. Elle devrait "coller" toute seule, au besoin, aidez là en appuyant légèrement au centre.
- Finir en appuyant sur les bords, il reste en effet un espace non collé tout autour de la vitre. J'ai réussi à le faire adhérer en appuyant tout autour.
- S'il reste des bulles et si vous êtes sûr que ce n'est pas dû à une poussière, insister avec les doigts pour les faire disparaitre. Dans mon cas il restait 3 légères bulles récalcitrantes, elles ont disparu 1 heure à peine plus tard.

En ce qui concerne le résultat, la vitre n'est bien sûr pas invisible. Mais c'est un choix : la protection... ou pas 

La glisse de la vitre est identique à celle ressentie sans protection. Le 3D Touch fonctionne parfaitement. Les traces de doigt me semblent plus présentes que sans vitre.

Avec un peu de minutie, le résultat est plutôt bon. Je suis au final satisfait de cet achat, mais je me demande si je vais la garder, parce que, quand même, esthétiquement, c'est pas top.

Deux des photos montrent le résultat avec et sans coque de protection (la coque Liquid Armor de chez Spigen aussi).









A gauche le résultat sans protection, à droite avec la coque Spigen Liquid Armor.


----------

